
US military shelves Google robot plan - jnord
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35201183
======
mtgx
Wait - didn't Google say it wouldn't pursue military contracts, when it bought
those Boston Dynamics robots? Because most people thought at the time it would
be quite an "evil thing" for Google to do (building Terminator-like robots [1]
for the US military's invasions and all that). So much for Google's promises.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HALC9PBQMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HALC9PBQMQ)

~~~
umeshunni
Yeah - that's mentioned about 3 times in the article.

